
Try to not play with these sliders - xanders
https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/transitioning-state.html#Dynamic-State-Transitions
======
Tick2Time
It's quite easy not to play with them on iPhone :/

~~~
semi-extrinsic
On Android, pulling sliders from left to right bring out some type of
index/menu drawer that obscures 90% of the screen, and I have to hit a narrow
strip to dismiss it; if I miss that strip, I navigate away from the page.

~~~
dismantlethesun
It doesn't so that on my Goole Pixel phone.

------
sleepychu
Had to enable 3 different external JS sources to get the page to work. I don't
mind sites using CDNs but please try and reduce the surface for external
threats!

~~~
therealmarv
are people doing this? What's the attack surface of a private hosted JS
library vs. a well known TLS/SSL secured CDN for JS libraries? Threats are not
restricted to CDNs.

~~~
raverbashing
CDNs are much more reliable than your avg. 'stuff.com' hosted js. It shouldn't
be an issue

~~~
SchizoDuckie
This is a falsehood i've seen repeated over and over.

CDN's fail. You already have a connection to the 'stuff.com' self-hosted js.
If your site is up but the cdn breaks you have another problem.

Also the perf win for using a shared cdn version of for instance jquery is
totally overstated. See discussions here too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11549131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11549131)

~~~
raverbashing
Thanks, I stand corrected

------
mirekrusin
It's actually fun trying to sync it with the music...

------
loco5niner
A less clck-baity title would be appreciated.

